# puppy grooming: first one



## gsyle (Mar 11, 2017)

He is a wonderful, adorable and loving puppy with eyes that get blocked by his hair. Today he turns 5 months and we'd like to get him a bit of a trim..mostly so we can see his eyes and keep his coat from dragging in the mud as he rolls in anything.
Confused about what to tell our groomer as she used to cut our Maltese and neither she or we have experience with Havanese.
1- Puppy cut vs. Teddy Bear: What? Are there good references?
2-Is there a better way to trim so we can see his eyes as we've read not to trim around the eyes?
3-Is 5months too young?
Here's a picture of our love..


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Five months is definitely not too young as he needs to get used to the groomer if you plan on using one. Molly's first groom done was with scissors to neaten things up and introduce her to the grooming process. She now uses both a clipper and scissors on her as I keep her in a shorter cut. If you cut around the eyes you will have the groomer keep it up for you. Molly goes every six weeks. Once you cut the eye hair it is a long process to grow it back out so make sure that is what you want to do. Otherwise you just need to be patient until it is long enough to make a top knot.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

He is a wonderful and adorable puppy. Awkward age and that hair will change in a month.


----------



## Genie1000 (Apr 13, 2017)

He's so cute! I would love to hear how he likes his grooming experience. 
Penelope went for the second time yesterday (picture in my avatar is taken today) She was not thrilled with the clippers do they used scissors on her body. They hardly touched her face since the first time she went they shaved her muzzle and I wasn't thrilled. 
Hoping next time she is ok. I know I am not comfortable doing it at home!


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

What a cute puppy boy! Looking forward to seeing the results of his grooming session.


----------

